# new to At from Vermont



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Welcome fellow Vermonter! Fill me in on where you do all this shooting? Hardly any shoots down here in the lake Bomoseen area anymore.
Glad to see ya jump on board!


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 22, 2006)

Welcome Green Mountain Boy (GMB). My folks still live in Elmore, VT. I've been displaced to the Confederacy, but enjoy the outstanding bowhunting. Still go home every year to bow hunt in the snow and 10 below. 

Al Gore and global warming have yet to find Northern Vermont.

Semper Fi, GMB


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk sapeters3. Have fun here.


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------

